# Anyone Have A TNT or Divinity Pup?



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*My husband and I are planning on adding a little boy or girl to our family in 10 months to 1 year (give or take), and so I'm taking the time to research breeders, etc.

I have a nice list of potential breeders, but I was wondering if any of our SM members have pups from TNT Maltese or Divinity Maltese. It's nice seeing puppy pictures, but I like seeing how they turn out as adults.

Please let me know if you have a baby from one of these breeders!  I'd also appreciate any comments on both breeders (or other breeders as well). I'm in Washington State, so I'd most likely need to have a puppy shipped to me...which eliminates a few breeders.

Thanks!

Lisa*


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Louis came from TNT. We went to go pick him up in Orlando. I don't think Theresa would ship one of her pups, but it wasn't a big deal flying to get him. I don't have any great recent pictures of him because after hurricane Ike (we were without electric for 12 days) his coat was not looking great, so the groomer had to chop chop his hair  Oh well, it grows! Theresa is great, so if she has the right pup for you at the right time, I think you will be very happy. We looked at so many breeders when we were looking for Louis, and it just so happened that she had this gorgeous (yes, Im biased) 6 month old male, which worked out perfect for our situation. So, I sometimes think that its the right place at the right time sort of thing as there are several good breeders out there. Here are some pics of him:

Puppy:










8 months:










1 year:



















Post Hurricane Ike cut ( :w00t:










Julie (with Tango and Tillie) got her maltese from Divinity and I know she has been really happy Claudia!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Brooke, I really like Louis's punked out look  With that face it doesn't matter what hair
style he's sporting, he's a pretty boy.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Lisa I was also going to mention that Theresa is good friends with a breeder from Oregon from what I remember her telling me. I believe Notori maltese is the name (they are located on Oregon) and I have heard great things about them also. May want to look into them for convenience.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Nov 2 2008, 07:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662642


> Lisa I was also going to mention that Theresa is good friends with a breeder from Oregon from what I remember her telling me. I believe Notori maltese is the name (they are located on Oregon) and I have heard great things about them also. May want to look into them for convenience.[/B]


*Louis is just the most adorable little guy ever! It's too bad you don't think she would ship her puppies.  A flight from WA to FL would cost a LOT, so that really wouldn't be an option for me I don't think. I looked into Notori Maltese a little, but they have absolutely no information on their website, including whether they even show anymore or not. They also do not really have any pictures of their current breeding males/females, or an example of what their puppies look like.*


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 2 2008, 09:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662655


> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Nov 2 2008, 07:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662642





> Lisa I was also going to mention that Theresa is good friends with a breeder from Oregon from what I remember her telling me. I believe Notori maltese is the name (they are located on Oregon) and I have heard great things about them also. May want to look into them for convenience.[/B]


*Louis is just the most adorable little guy ever! It's too bad you don't think she would ship her puppies.  A flight from WA to FL would cost a LOT, so that really wouldn't be an option for me I don't think. I looked into Notori Maltese a little, but they have absolutely no information on their website, including whether they even show anymore or not. They also do not really have any pictures of their current breeding males/females, or an example of what their puppies look like.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

A lot of breeders won't actually ship their puppies, rather, will allow them to fly if you come pick them up. At least that is what I found. Notori is affiliated with several clubs and I know for a fact that she shows because Theresa went to go pick up one of her pups that was being shown. She also does have some pictures of some of her champions on her website if you look under photos. Also, many of the breeders that I know of do not update their website on a regular basis to show pictures of current litters etc. I know Joyce from Marcris doesn't, Bonnie from Angels doesn't, and Theresa never has pictures of her current puppies on her website. I definitely recommend calling the breeders you are interested in and they will surely email you pictures of what they have available and what their parents look like. Don't let a breeders website discourage you from wanting to look into them. In fact, I know of one breeder in particular who updates her site almost daily, yet has never shown a dog. From the look of this breeders site, you would think you are purchasing a quality dog from a great breeder. I don't believe that to be the case (but these are my thoughts of course). Also, Dee (who lives in Oregon) purchased Shoni from Avante maltese (I think in Utah). I think Dee went to pick him up also though.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#483D8B">Thanks for the tips on some of the breeders.  I was hoping for a Kandi Maltese, like little Daisy & Abbie, but unfortunately she doesn't ship. I just can't justify spending $600 (more or less) on a round trip plane ticket to go across the US to only spend a couple of hours before leaving with my new puppy in a plane to go back to WA when they could just fly safely in a temperature controlled area by themselves. I mean, I understand it a little, but millions of pets fly everyday safely on planes, and I just can't spend over double the cost to fly there myself versus having them fly alone. Pets in the cabin have to stay under the seat anyway, so I don't see a difference in them flying without someone.

I will look into Notori Maltese a little more soon, and see what their Maltese "look" is. </span>*


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

You can always get someone to travel with the pup and deliver him/her to you. Stephanie's (Gatiger40) husband does that for $350 I think.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 2 2008, 08:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662670


> You can always get someone to travel with the pup and deliver him/her to you. Stephanie's (Gatiger40) husband does that for $350 I think.[/B]


*Would that be $350 on top of the normal shipping cost (usually $250-$350)? If it was just $350, that would definitely be feasible. :w00t: *


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 2 2008, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662672


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 2 2008, 08:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662670





> You can always get someone to travel with the pup and deliver him/her to you. Stephanie's (Gatiger40) husband does that for $350 I think.[/B]


*Would that be $350 on top of the normal shipping cost (usually $250-$350)? If it was just $350, that would definitely be feasible. :w00t: *
[/B][/QUOTE]


No you pay your adoption fee of whatever (they don't charge you shipping unless the breeder does the shipping) and Tiger charges $350 to pick up and deliver.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 2 2008, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662669


> *<span style="color:#483d8b">Thanks for the tips on some of the breeders.  I was hoping for a Kandi Maltese, like little Daisy & Abbie, but unfortunately she doesn't ship. I just can't justify spending $600 (more or less) on a round trip plane ticket to go across the US to only spend a couple of hours before leaving with my new puppy in a plane to go back to WA when they could just fly safely in a temperature controlled area by themselves. I mean, I understand it a little, but millions of pets fly everyday safely on planes, and I just can't spend over double the cost to fly there myself versus having them fly alone. Pets in the cabin have to stay under the seat anyway, so I don't see a difference in them flying without someone.
> 
> I will look into Notori Maltese a little more soon, and see what their Maltese "look" is.  </span>*[/B]


From NY to Washington state... that is a very long trip for a puppy, IMHO. It's one thing to ship direct for a couple hour flight but that situation would require almost a day of flying/waiting, etc. Catcher was shipped on a one-hour flight but I can't imagine a little puppy flying all day alone.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 2 2008, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662674


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 2 2008, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662672





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 2 2008, 08:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662670





> You can always get someone to travel with the pup and deliver him/her to you. Stephanie's (Gatiger40) husband does that for $350 I think.[/B]


*Well, $350 would definitely be worth it to have someone deliver a puppy. It looks like it would cost at least around $450 from WA to say...FL, so it could actually be cheaper that way.*


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango & Tillie are both from Divinity Maltese. Claudia is a wonderful breeder and a very nice lady! I still keep in touch with her. She is there for you after you purchase your Malt and is always happy to answer any questions you may have. I HIGHLY recommend her!  Let me know if you have any other questions about her or Tango & Tillie.

Here is a link of the latest pics of Tango & Tillie: T&T Pics


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Claudia is also in the Dallas-Fort Worth area so that wouldn't be too long of a flight for a puppy. You may want to talk to her about it first, of course.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 2 2008, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662681


> Claudia is also in the Dallas-Fort Worth area so that wouldn't be too long of a flight for a puppy. You may want to talk to her about it first, of course. [/B]


*Thanks for the photo link of their pics. That's a cute picture of them. *


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Personally I do not believe in shipping. Escorted shipping would be a step up, but still isn't my personal cup of tea. I really like to look my adoptees in the face and make sure I truly believe they are going to give one of my puppies the right home. I prefer them to stay in a close driving range incase they have any questions, need help and so I can get puppy visits. I also believe it keeps people more honest. I like to know that my contract has been followed and when puppies start going far away, you can't keep an eye on them as well. This is just how I feel. I don't need to ship and I feel very blessed for that. I have made a lot of wonderful friendships from people who own my babies. I board and groom for my customers and make sure that the puppies are never placed in a kennel when people go out of town. 

I just feel the love is lost a little when you ship a puppy. I would be horribly worried and panicked. I really love my babies and what I do and feel very responsible for their life and putting them on a plane alone or escorted as a baby is wrong in my opinion.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 2 2008, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662686


> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 2 2008, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662681





> Claudia is also in the Dallas-Fort Worth area so that wouldn't be too long of a flight for a puppy. You may want to talk to her about it first, of course. [/B]


*Thanks for the photo link of their pics. That's a cute picture of them. *
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! I hope you get a Malt from Claudia.  She's so great and her Maltese are just adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Nov 2 2008, 08:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662688


> Personally I do not believe in shipping. Escorted shipping would be a step up, but still isn't my personal cup of tea. I really like to look my adoptees in the face and make sure I truly believe they are going to give one of my puppies the right home. I prefer them to stay in a close driving range incase they have any questions, need help and so I can get puppy visits. I also believe it keeps people more honest. I like to know that my contract has been followed and when puppies start going far away, you can't keep an eye on them as well. This is just how I feel. I don't need to ship and I feel very blessed for that. I have made a lot of wonderful friendships from people who own my babies. I board and groom for my customers and make sure that the puppies are never placed in a kennel when people go out of town.
> 
> I just feel the love is lost a little when you ship a puppy. I would be horribly worried and panicked. I really love my babies and what I do and feel very responsible for their life and putting them on a plane alone or escorted as a baby is wrong in my opinion.[/B]


*Aww, I'm so sad now. :bysmilie: 

I respect your decision not to ship, though. The owners of your beautiful pups sure are lucky to have them. :tender: *


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have picked up my pups every single one of them but if that isn't feasible then an escort is the next best thing. As long as you have trust in the person escorting and they come highly recommended it's the next best thing from you going to pick them up yourself. I don't feel comfortable shipping them in cargo.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Char Woltner at Notori is in Salem, OR. Some of her dogs are from Theresa, I think she co-owns with TNT. I don't think she has many puppies for sale, but probably would occassionally. She was the first Maltese person I met a long time ago. Her stud "Joey" is Shoni's grandfather.

Shoni did come from Mary Ann at Avante in Salt Lake. She is very sweet and loves her puppies. I didn't want to fly to pick up or ship so she drove and I drove and she met me half way so we could pick up Shoni in person.

There are other excellent breeders who live here in the NW who show and actually produce a lot of the foundation breeding/show Malts. They don't bother with having websites because they have been in the business for many years and work mostly with other breeders. So it is word of mouth when they have babies to adopt out. They are friendly and will take your phone calls and emails and let you know when they have a puppy for a new home. I think mainly of Cindy Jones of Senoj's Maltese. She bred Shoni's mother that Mary Ann has. Also Pam Armstrong. They are both famous in the Malt world and live in Washington. Look at the AMA list for Washington.

What I've realized about a "look" from a certain breeder is if you look at the pedigrees you will find that all those breeders will be using someone else's stud (or frozen sperm) at various times, so saying that one certain kennel has a certain look doesn't rule out getting one with the same ancestors from another kennel. They can't breed the same dogs for years and years. Some have in the past stuck to a "line" in the pedigree pretty closely, but that same line is in a lot of breeders' dogs. They work together and those pedigrees are spread through the showing Maltese in this country. Work with a breeder you like and trust and ask them to find you a puppy that fits you. Ask at shows if any of them know of friends with puppies available. That is how I found Shoni. Cindy Jones said to me "I think Mary Ann has a male puppy" and gave me her #.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think you will also find that most breeders who do ship will only ship direct - no 
connecting flights. That can limit where or if you can ship too.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I think Tiger charges $400 now, though I could be wrong. Of course it's always nice to include a little tip, in my opinion.

Does Divinity Maltese actively show? Their puppies are precious, but their prices are little higher than what I'd imagined.

There are many, many reputable breeders who ship their puppies!! Do you have a certain look that you're going for? 

What is your price range? Perhaps pinpointing a specific look and determining how much you're willing to spend may help 

you narrow down your choices.  Good luck!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#483D8B">Well, I'm planning on spending somewhere in the $2,000 range + any shipping costs added onto that. However, my first priority isn't cost necessarily, but overall quality. I would love to get London a little sister, but I think with my price range I might need to look into a brother for her (which I'm fine about). This is all about a year away anyway, so if I find I need to increase my budget, I can probably just plan on spending more.

I love the "look" of Kandi Maltese & Chrisman Maltese the best. I also like what I've seen of TNT Maltese as well, and I still need to look more into Tajon, but so far I'm interested in them also. I'm of course, open to other breeders as well, this is just where I've started.</span>*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Notori has recently shown a STUNNING bitch from Cheryl Filson. They actively show their dogs. I think you have some excellent options with Pam Armstrong, Cindy Jones, and Char...call around.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 2 2008, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663061


> Notori has recently shown a STUNNING bitch from Cheryl Filson. They actively show their dogs. I think you have some excellent options with Pam Armstrong, Cindy Jones, and Char...call around.[/B]


What is the name of Cheryl Filson's kennel? I'd love to see a picture of Char's girl. It isn't on Char's site.


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Mischa in my signature is from Divinity. He is out of Suzee and Buddy (on Claudia's retirees page)

http://divinitymaltese.com/retired.html

He is half sibs to Nicky and Noelle who are pictured as adults on the adults page, and both are champions. Actually Suzee is Nick & Noelle's mom's half sister - so I guess Mischa is cousins and half sibs with them . He is full siblings from the same litter as Misty. Dog family trees are weird. 

Actually - now that I am looking at her site- she produced most of the dogs she is breeding now....


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (shannonb @ Nov 7 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666060


> Mischa in my signature is from Divinity. He is out of Suzee and Buddy (on Claudia's retirees page)
> 
> http://divinitymaltese.com/retired.html
> 
> ...


Mischa is adorable!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 2 2008, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663061


> Notori has recently shown a STUNNING bitch from Cheryl Filson. They actively show their dogs. I think you have some excellent options with Pam Armstrong, Cindy Jones, and Char...call around.[/B]


Jackie, I also love that dog. She is gorgeous. :tender: 


QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Nov 3 2008, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663266


> What is the name of Cheryl Filson's kennel? I'd love to see a picture of Char's girl. It isn't on Char's site.[/B]


The girl is on the website. Cheryl Filson's kennel name is Cher-Chien. The dogs name is Cher-Chien's One Hot Tomato"Marilyn" http://www.notorimaltese.com/photos/Marilyn%20(1)2.jpg. These are puppy pictures and that dog has grown even more beautiful. I saw a show picture of her and just fell in love. :wub:


----------

